# pci-e 2.0 but?



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

Can any one make sense of why the pci-e in  Gpu-z shows running V1.1 when the mobo and gpu's are capable of running 2.0?
Am I misreading something?


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2009)

You are running 2.0, must be a bug with the new tooltip feature. I'll move this thread to the GPU-Z section for ya.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> You are running 2.0, must be a bug with the new tooltip feature. I'll move this thread to the GPU-Z section for ya.



Cool 
I think your right on the bug E!
I just went back to Gpu-z and sence I'm running X-fire I selected the X-fire tab to select the 2nd gpu and for about 3sec it showed running V2.0 but than displayed V1.1?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2009)

see what the CCC says


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> see what the CCC says


Yup CCC shows Pci-e bus 2.0 all around... thanks mate!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2009)

the tooltip reflects correctly that your system is currently only in 1.x and reports support for 2.x

could it be that power management switches you to 1.x when the system is idle as the tooltip says?

again "PCI-E x16 2.0 @ x16" means 2.0 supported running in 1.x


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2009)

he could try disabling link state power management in the windows power options, see if that alters how it reads.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> the tooltip reflects correctly that your system is currently only in 1.x and reports support for 2.x
> 
> could it be that power management switches you to 1.x when the system is idle as the tooltip says?
> 
> again "PCI-E x16 2.0 @ x16" means 2.0 supported running in 1.x


Power management is set for max performance so I dont know why it's showing v1.1


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> he could try disabling link state power management in the windows power options, see if that alters how it reads.


It's always been set to OFF


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

I ran Furmark in window mode and let it run.. Gpu-z than shows running v2.0
Is there mabey a bios setting that is making it run v1.1 at idle?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2009)

it's not a bios setting for sure, it might be a setting in windows, or the ati drivers force it on you to save power


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> it's not a bios setting for sure, it might be a setting in windows, or the ati drivers force it on you to save power


Thanks Wizzard 
It shouldn't cause any performance issues set like that should it?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Wizzard
> It shouldn't cause any performance issues set like that should it?



nope, since it seems to raise to 2.0 when at load.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nope, since it seems to raise to 2.0 when at load.


Cool   but for shit's n Giggles where is the setting to disable V1.1 at idle?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool   but for shit's n Giggles where is the setting to disable V1.1 at idle?



no one seems to know.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no one seems to know.


What! Mr Mussles don't know.......... hehe JJ mate?
Lol I know where your coming from as It is a mystery to even the best !
I just wish I knew the settings just so I could test both versions 

P.S
I was just playin RE5 8x AA DX10 and she looks juuuuuusssst SWEET !!!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

it could be OS, it could be drivers, it could be hardware.


RE5 is fun with max graphics  - it runs better for me in DX10 than in DX9 as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it could be OS, it could be drivers, it could be hardware.
> 
> 
> RE5 is fun with max graphics  - it runs better for me in DX10 than in DX9 as well.


Well Vista 64 sp2, and mabey some day We shall know the secret unless someone can tell us!
but DX10 at max setting in RE5 is fun as hell but DX9 loads just slow as hell!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

Could it be a bug?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Well Vista 64 sp2, and mabey some day We shall know the secret unless someone can tell us!
> but DX10 at max setting in RE5 is fun as hell but DX9 loads just slow as hell!



turn vsync off and it loads fast again.



fullinfusion said:


> Could it be a bug?



the slow loading is, the PCI-E 1.1... maybe?


----------



## Maban (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this it?

http://screencast.com/t/pBjq3AGa2


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> turn vsync off and it loads fast again.
> 
> 
> 
> the slow loading is, the PCI-E 1.1... maybe?


Hmmm?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 18, 2009)

Maban said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://screencast.com/t/pBjq3AGa2


Yeah I checked it b4 and I had it set to OFF....
thanks anyways!


----------



## Spellbot5000 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the exact same problem as the Fullinfusion. Card reads as running at 1.1 mode, and jumps to 2.0 mode when under load. All the tips offered so far in this thread haven't worked at keeping it at 2.0. There were even some tips on other forums about new reg keys added to the 9.10 Catalyst drivers (EnableULPS, EnableASPML01) that handle power management, but all are set to 0 in the registry so that aren't putting the card in a low power state.

It's either another unknown reg setting, or something new within the Catalyst driver itself.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Spellbot5000 said:


> I have the exact same problem as the Fullinfusion. Card reads as running at 1.1 mode, and jumps to 2.0 mode when under load. All the tips offered so far in this thread haven't worked at keeping it at 2.0. There were even some tips on other forums about new reg keys added to the 9.10 Catalyst drivers (EnableULPS, EnableASPML01) that handle power management, but all are set to 0 in the registry so that aren't putting the card in a low power state.
> 
> It's either another unknown reg setting, or something new within the Catalyst driver itself.


Well in windows 7 the pci-e ran @ 2.0 all the time and was using the 9.10ccc drivers.
Windows 7 is now gone and trusty (matured Vista  ) is back on... I installed the 9.11 beta but it seems to be worse for switching between 1.1 to 2.0 
Could it *walks on thin ice by saying this * mabeeeeeee... a gpu-z bug ?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2009)

no gpu-z bug .. it really switches


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> no gpu-z bug .. it really switches


yes it does... I just did a clean o/s install and will see if anything changes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2009)

Funny, Now with the clean o/s install along with Beta CCC 9.11 drivers, I now show a 2.0 match among both 4890's while as much as playing just the Media Center... Weird!


----------

